# intense 6.6 mit steckachse



## nillo (19. Oktober 2007)

servus ,an alle intense heizer

als nicht intense fahrer , interessiere ich mich an einem 6.6 rahmen .
ist an diesem rahmen eine steckachse optional vorgesehen oder vielleicht 
als sonderaustattung verfügbar und falls vorhanden , wieviel würds denn xtra
kosten ?


----------



## iRider (19. Oktober 2007)

nillo schrieb:


> servus ,an alle intense heizer
> 
> als nicht intense fahrer , interessiere ich mich an einem 6.6 rahmen .
> ist an diesem rahmen eine steckachse optional vorgesehen oder vielleicht
> ...



Normales 6.6 hat die normalen Ausfallenden in denen Du nur Schnellspanner oder Steckachsen wie Saint oder DT RWS fahren kannst. Das 6.6 Slopestyle hat die austauschbaren Ausfallenden wie Uzzi, Socom, M3 und kann deshalb mit einer 12 mm Steckachse gefahren werden. Die Ausfallenden sind in 135 und 150 mm erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nillo (22. Oktober 2007)

jo  danke  für die info


----------

